# Life In Gaza Concentration Camp



## MJB12741 (Aug 11, 2016)

Shame on those Zionists in Israel for allowing this to happen to Palestinians.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 11, 2016)

It looks like a muslim paradise.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 11, 2016)

Gaza Walmart has a sale on vest bombs, buy one get two detonators free of charge.


----------



## fanger (Aug 11, 2016)

The street sign says East 42nd st, is that part of Gaza too, the video claims to be from David Duke but has a link to..


 http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 11, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Shame on those Zionists in Israel for allowing this to happen to Palestinians.




5-10 years ago


----------



## rylah (Aug 11, 2016)

Hamas propaganda- 
*How good To Live In Gaza
*


----------



## Hollie (Aug 11, 2016)

It certainly is interesting what a forever welfare fraud will buy for those _poor, opressed Pal'istanians™_


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 12, 2016)

rylah said:


> Hamas propaganda-
> *How good To Live In Gaza
> *



Shame on Israel for all the years of developing this land only to give it to Palestinians who thank Israel with rocket missiles. Want peace?  This entire Zionist agenda has to go.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2016)

rylah said:


> Hamas propaganda-
> *How good To Live In Gaza
> *


Wow!  Lets all pitch in and buy fanger  a one-way ticket to beautiful Club Med in Gaza!


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 12, 2016)

Roudy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas propaganda-
> ...



It is truly disgusting what Zionism in Israel has become.placating Palestinian demands instead of protecting & defending their own country & citizens from those dear life loving, peace loving Palestinians.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know Palestinians best, ever treated them like Israel does.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


I hear the Club Med in Kabul Afghanistan is equally as beautiful as the one in Gaza.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 12, 2016)

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Gosh I wonder if that might be a nice place for a Palestinian State?


----------



## fanger (Aug 12, 2016)

Do They have a Swimming Pool too?


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 12, 2016)

fanger said:


> Do They have a Swimming Pool too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 12, 2016)

fanger said:


> Do They have a Swimming Pool too?



Oh yes.  Wouldn't it be wonderful to remove the Palestinians from israel's brutal treatment of peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them in Israel?


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 12, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



far worse than Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2016)

fanger said:


> Do They have a Swimming Pool too?






Yes and it is judenrien and closed to females. So you wont hear the giggles anymore when they peer at your swimwear wondering why there is no bulge like on the Jewish men................................


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 12, 2016)

gaza


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 12, 2016)

WB


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 12, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> WB



And the Palestinians thank Israel with rocket missiles for all this.  It's called PALESTINIAN MENTALITY.


----------



## fanger (Aug 12, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > WB
> ...


The occupation comes at a Price


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 12, 2016)

they benefit more from this so called occupation then before it.
the retaliation to attacks on Israel are supposed to hurt, enough to make them stop.

Right now Abbas refuses to even meet for talks even though everyone has been encouraging him to.

When palestinians are ready for peace they will have sit down.  I hope they don't wait till it is too late.  What are they waiting for, the 75 yr mark or 100 yr mark.  Palestinians are the only real obstacle to statehood......as for the "demands" those are negotiable after recognition and agreement.


----------



## fanger (Aug 12, 2016)

Here's the deal, fuck off back to where you came from, leave Palestine, and you shall live


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 12, 2016)

fanger said:


> Here's the deal, fuck off back to where you came from, leave Palestine, and you shall live



Ottoman lost it.

There was never a "palestinian" country.  There was an offer but arabs refused.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2016)

fanger said:


> Here's the deal, fuck off back to where you came from, leave Palestine, and you shall live


Cheap threats.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 12, 2016)

fanger said:


> Here's the deal, fuck off back to where you came from, leave Palestine, and you shall live




LMAO!  Good one Fanger.  Bless you for the laughs. Heh Heh!


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2016)

fanger said:


> Do They have a Swimming Pool too?


^^^^
One sick puppy.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the deal, fuck off back to where you came from, leave Palestine, and you shall live
> ...


That's their default diversion, upon being humiliated. 

Next he'll accuse the Jews of "always bringing up the Holocaust".  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2016)

The Gaza'istan concentration camp? It's actually the Islamic terrorist welfare fraud. The Brits are asking some hard questions about where the welfare fraud money goes and why the British taxpayers are funding Islamic terrorist welfare fraud. 

Multi-million pound foreign aid grant may not promote peace, study suggests

A Multi-million pound foreign aid project aimed at promoting Palestinian state building and peace may not have promoted peace or peaceful public attitudes, a study suggests.

An independent evaluation of a £156.4m grant made by the Department for International Development (DFID) to the Palestinian Authority (PA) suggests that the "opportunity cost of conflict" is lowered by higher public sector employment. 

The study suggests that for the period 1998-2011, in the West Bank an increase in public sector employment by 1% was associated with a 0.6% increase in deaths due to conflict. 

Most of the period examined by the study, produced by the Overseas Development Institute (ODI), does not match that of the 5-year DFID grant. The ODI notes, however, that "the findings will still be of relevance for future policy consideration."

It comes as MPs prepare for a parliamentary debate on foreign aid spending, held on Monday in the House of Commons. 


An increase in public sector employment by one per cent was associated with  an increase in fatalities by 0.6 due to the conflictOCD report
Sir Eric Pickles MP said: "Sadly, the Palestinian Authority role has deteriorated to, at best, the cheerleader to acts of violence to, at worst,  the operator of a revolving door policy for terrorists. 

_"British taxpayers will be shocked to learn that we are helping to fund an  equal opportunity employment policy for convicted terrorists._”


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2016)

fanger said:


> Here's the deal, fuck off back to where you came from, leave Palestine, and you shall live


Yeah!  I totally agree, tell your Arab Muslim invaders to fuck off and go back to where they came from.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 12, 2016)

fanger said:


> Here's the deal, fuck off back to where you came from, leave Palestine, and you shall live








You tell 'em Achmed...


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> WB










 Notice no females in any of the pictures where men were swimming ?  They just dont have any self control do they


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2016)

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...








 And are you prepared to pay the price for removing the occupation forces. Who will rebuild your homes, schools, hospitals and mosques when the islamonazi factions have destroyed them fighting for supremacy. Just look at Syria where the non combatants are being murdered in their thousands so that one islamonazi group can rule over a wasteland.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2016)

fanger said:


> Here's the deal, fuck off back to where you came from, leave Palestine, and you shall live








 A toothless threat as history shows, the Jews are back where they came from and they are staying. Time for the arab muslim invaders to return home and leave Israel in peace before they are all wiped out


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 13, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the deal, fuck off back to where you came from, leave Palestine, and you shall live
> ...



Problem is what Arab country wants the Palestinian squatters?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh my. Those_ poor, oppressed Pal'istanians._™

*How Many Millionaires Live in the "Impoverished" Gaza Strip?*

How Many Millionaires Live in the "Impoverished" Gaza Strip?


The world often thinks of the Gaza Strip, home to 1.4 million Palestinians, as one of the poorest places on earth, where people live in misery and squalor.

But according to an investigative report published in the pan-Arab newspaper _Asharq Al-Awsat_, there are at least 600 millionaires living in the Gaza Strip. The newspaper report also refutes the claim that the Gaza Strip has been facing a humanitarian crisis because of an Israeli blockade.

Mohammed Dahlan, the former Palestinian Authority security commander of the Gaza Strip, further said last week that Hamas was the only party that was laying siege to the Gaza Strip; that it is Hamas, and not Israel or Egypt, that is strangling and punishing the people there.

The Palestinian millionaires, according to the report, have made their wealth thanks to the hundreds of underground tunnels along the border between the Gaza Strip and Egypt.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh my. Those_ (still) poor, oppressed Pal'istanians._™


Gaza’s Millionaires and Billionaires — How Hamas’s Leaders Got Rich Quick

*Gaza’s Millionaires and Billionaires — How Hamas’s Leaders Got Rich Quick*

One of the mysteries of the current war in Gaza can be seen in the photos coming out of the tiny enclave: On the one hand, there is the desolation and squalor of Gaza neighborhoods where hundreds of thousands of Gazans live, and on the other, pictures of the homes owned by Hamas’s top officials, complete with gym equipment and fancy furniture, or else images of the five-star hotel suites where they stay.



Not at all surprising. The Egyptian, Syrian and Lebanese squatters laughably called Pal'istanians have been the stooges of cruel and manipulative Arab-Moslem thieves who perpetuate the UN funded welfare fraud called UNRWA.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 13, 2016)

Good old Baksheesh


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Oh my. Those_ (still) poor, oppressed Pal'istanians._™
> 
> 
> Gaza’s Millionaires and Billionaires — How Hamas’s Leaders Got Rich Quick
> ...



What Hamas has done to the Palestinians is hard to forgive.  But then, who was it that voted for Hamas?  Oh well, Palestinians will be Palestinians.


----------



## fanger (Aug 14, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my. Those_ (still) poor, oppressed Pal'istanians._™
> ...


What  Isreal  has  done to  the Palestinians is hard to forgive, or forget..israel attacks on gaza 2014 dead children - Bing images


----------



## Hollie (Aug 14, 2016)

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Both you and your heroes in Hamas try desperately to use dead islamo-martyrs for cheap propaganda. 

What the Islamic terrorist Pal'istanians have done to themselves is self-destructive and retrograde. There's a term to describe it: 
_Pal'istanian Mentality™_


----------



## dani67 (Aug 14, 2016)

f... gaza
f...  hamas
f... arab 
f..  israel 

both are semitic


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 14, 2016)

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




The action by Israel was to >>halt missile salvoes out of the Gaza Strip by Hamas<<

When Israel is not being attacked there is quiet and prosperity in Gaza

Unfortunately the way to win votes in the election is by boasting how many Israelis they have killed.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...









 All the fault of hamas who broke INTERNATIONAL HUMANITARIAN LAW, GENEVA CONVENTIONS and the UN CHARTER by using the civilians as human shields for their illegal weapons. They had a safe haven in Egypt that the cowards from hamas ran to so they would not be hurt. Seems to be a common trait of the terrorists that are calling themselves palestinians.

 Time for the UN to issue arrest warrants for the palestinian leadership on charges of war crimes and genocide


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2016)

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


It's terrible to see children killed in a war. Especially when they are used as human shields and shot and killed by their own fighters for trying to escape the fighting. Arab fighters are the most craven cowards on earth. However many are killed in an occasional war doesn't keep Palestinians from breeding like cockroaches. 

*“Israeli genocide” leads to? Lots more Palestinians!*

http://www.snouts-in-the-trough.com/archives/16654#
The lefties and progressives sometimes get carried away in their hatred of successful, democratic, multi-religious Israel and accuse the Israelis of ‘genocide’ against the Palestinians.

So, let’s just check a couple of things. When our Turkish friends murdered one and a half million Christian Armenians a century ago, the population of Armenians fell dramatically and that was genocide.

When our German friends murdered six million Jews and gypsies around 70 years ago, the population of Jews and gypsies fell dramatically and that was genocide

Now let’s look at how the population of Palestinians is ‘falling’ due to the supposed Israeli genocide. Ooops, the number of Palestinians seems to be increasing rapidly on both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip:


“Israeli genocide” leads to? Lots more Palestinians! « Snouts in the Trough


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Next time the Pali's & their supporters accuse Israel of genocide, let us join together & hope Israel doesn't let them down by making liars out of them.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 4, 2017)

How many times have we heard the Pali supporters condemn Israel for the Gaza "concentration camp"?  It's called Palestinian mentality.

Most Beautiful Places in Gaza | Facebook


----------



## OldLady (Feb 4, 2017)

Can anyone tell me why America has any right to chime in on where Israel builds its houses?  What is this all about?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 4, 2017)

The Arabs who call themselves "Palestinian" for propaganda purposes have certainly turned terrorism into a lucrative business.

 Heck, Obama tried to slip them over 200 million on his last day in office, and Europe sends them enormous amounts to reward them for their relentless campaign to eradicate Israel.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Can anyone tell me why America has any right to chime in on where Israel builds its houses?  What is this all about?



If Israel starts building its houses in my state, you'll start to see me throw rocks.


----------



## fanger (Feb 4, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Can anyone tell me why America has any right to chime in on where Israel builds its houses?  What is this all about?


Can I interest you in a building project for immigrants on American Indian reservations, you may need to go armed


----------



## fanger (Feb 4, 2017)

IsraelArabConflict. let me guess, it's a jewish hasbara site?


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 4, 2017)

fanger said:


> IsraelArabConflict. let me guess, it's a jewish hasbara site?



Oh now I get it.  Everything shown in the photos don't exist.  Please excuse me while I go tell my neighbors what we learned from Fanger.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 4, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > IsraelArabConflict. let me guess, it's a jewish hasbara site?
> ...



Not since it was bombed.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 5, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Wouldn't if be wonderful if those Zionists in Israel treated the Palestinians with the love, justice & respect the Arab countries give the Palestinians?


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 5, 2017)

I used Google images to find some pictures from Gaza and I only find out horrible images.
Then I wrote "Gaza beautiful places" and I found out some beautiful images.
The strange thing is that when I listen to the TV news they only show me the bad images. 
They talk like Gaza is like a living hell...


----------



## Hollie (Feb 5, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I used Google images to find some pictures from Gaza and I only find out horrible images.
> Then I wrote "Gaza beautiful places" and I found out some beautiful images.
> The strange thing is that when I listen to the TV news they only show me the bad images.
> They talk like Gaza is like a living hell...



"They" (the primary beneficiaries of the UNRWA fraud), have a vested interest in maintaining the forever welfare fraud that supplies fabulous wealth to Islamic terrorist kingpins in Hamas and Fatah.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 5, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> The strange thing is that when I listen to the TV news they only show me the bad images.
> They talk like Gaza is like a living hell...



Yep.  The problem is that most of the discussion about Gaza by people professing to be champions of the Gazan people is unbalanced and lacking objectivity..  It uses lies, exaggerations, creative definitions and alternative facts in order to create worldwide an emotional response.  This is entirely intentional.  The intent is to demonize Israel and place the responsibility for Gazan people on Israel. (Ironically while insisting that Israel 'end the occupation' and leave the Palestinians alone).  

Gaza's people are certainly living with some distressing problems -- unreliable water and electricity, lack of building materials, no economy to speak of, food that is expensive to purchase, high unemployment, poverty, etc.  (Those problems plague numerous countries throughout the world.)

Gaza's problems arise from multiple issues.  They are not "caused" by Israel.  They are caused by Hamas.  In order to fix the problem, Hamas (Gaza's government) needs to stop diverting resources to terrorism and start using them toward assisting their own people.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 5, 2017)

That's alright... they don't have enough land remaining to make a go of it anyway... time for the Gazans to pack up and leave.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 5, 2017)

Gaza's problem is exclusively, Israel's blockade and control of its borders, territorial sea and air space.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 5, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Gaza's problem is exclusively, Israel's blockade and control of its borders, territorial sea and air space.


Gaza's problems are the result of Islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israeli's. 

Your willful ignorance of the goals expressed in the Hamas charter is your failing alone. 

The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory)."

 Its a shame that the unilateral withdrawal of Israel from Gaza could not have been successful in providing  Arabs-Moslems a chance to create for themselves successful, peaceful enclaves contiguous to Israel. This opportunity would have proved the goal of a peaceful Pal'istanian state alongside Israel is attainable. Instead, the reality is that Pal'istanians are concerned with their own self-destruction and denigration. They allowed Gaza to become an armed islamic terrorist encampment with no objective but to rain rockets on the Israeli populace. Thus, it would be pointless for Israel to permit the West Bank to become little more than a staging ground for competing islamic terrorist tribes to arm and launch attacks on Jerusalem and Tel Aviv, the heart of Israel. It is because of the failure of the Arabs-Moslems to demonstrate they truly desire peace with Israel.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 5, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Gaza's problem is exclusively, Israel's blockade and control of its borders, territorial sea and air space.



Ah, see, I knew someone would chime in and say something like this bullcrap.

Prove it, then, monte.  Take a problem in Gaza -- say the need for concrete for rebuilding of homes, hospitals, schools, water treatment plants in Gaza -- and discuss how Israel is responsible for causing this particular problem.

See, the absence of concrete in Gaza is NOT the problem.  There is plenty of concrete in Gaza.  Oodles.  Scads.  Millions of tons of concrete.  Enough to build ten new houses for every person who has lost a home.

So why aren't there any new houses in Gaza since 2014?


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 6, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> they benefit more from this so called occupation then before it.
> the retaliation to attacks on Israel are supposed to hurt, enough to make them stop.
> 
> Right now Abbas refuses to even meet for talks even though everyone has been encouraging him to.
> ...



I agree.  All Israel asked for was to be recognized by Palestinians as a country here to stay.  If & when that ever happens, then both sides can live in peace.  But then, Palestinians will be Palestinians so on it goes as is.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 6, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza's problem is exclusively, Israel's blockade and control of its borders, territorial sea and air space.
> ...



All you do is lie, lie, lie.  You never utter a word of truth here.  Everything you assert is Zionist propaganda.  Neutrals can see through your every lie.


"Council of Europe report accuses Israel of 'systematic killing' in Gaza
The Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe voted to adopt the report that places blame for humanitarian situation in Gaza on Israel, calling on it to lift blockade, bring Palestinians in to work and formulate a long-term plan to establish a Palestinian state.

The report also called for an *end to the blockade of the Gaza Strip* so that medical supplies and *vital goods *can be provided for residents of the strip.

The report also stated, "Since the 2014 Israeli military operation in Gaza, the (humanitarian) situation has worsened significantly: over 2,200 people have died, of whom most were civilians, including 551 children; more than 11,000 people have been injured; over 12,620 houses have been totally destroyed and 6,455 severely damaged; and 28 percent of the population of Gaza has been displaced.



Ynetnews News - Council of Europe report accuses Israel of 'systematic killing' in Gaza


----------



## Hollie (Feb 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Pretty typical. Accusations accompanied by lack of substantiated facts. 

Although, another reason for Islamic terrorist kingpins to be laughing all the way to the bank.

From your link:


"Where are the millions sent from the European Council to the Palestinians to rebuild the Gaza Strip? Where did the money go?" demanded Lavi while confronting Swedish parliament member Eva Janson.


----------



## member (Feb 6, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



I was thinking of that saying from President Roosevelt:  _"The only thing we have to fear, is fear itself."_



_* "The only thing *we* they have to fear, is*_ ........ fear itself _*themselves..."*_


----------



## montelatici (Feb 6, 2017)

Peas in a pod.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Peas in a pod.



Your cutting and pasting of photos is a hoot. The photo above has been cut and pasted several times by others like you who don't know the context. 

What a hoot.


----------



## member (Feb 6, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Peas in a pod.
> ...



is it safe to say: the picture is not indicative of jewish or israeli life and culture....



maybe it's some defense mechanism (_regurgitating_) -- because to ME, 



this,_* is*_ indicative to islam. (_what ? it's not_).



*(*

 ...this is why he/she is sooo upset and regurgitates 

 that photo*)*....


----------



## montelatici (Feb 6, 2017)

Really now.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> All you do is lie, lie, lie.  You never utter a word of truth here.



Okay then, prove the lie.  Each tunnel built by Hamas uses 50,000 tons of concrete and costs about a million dollars.  There are dozens of them.  

Where is the lie?  Are you claiming the tunnels don't exist?  That they aren't build of concrete?  That only the surplus concrete is used to build tunnels and all the homes, hospitals and schools have been rebuilt?


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Peas in a pod.



So good to see Israel training their children to protect Israeli's into the future.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Really now.



Really. Your cut and photos center around Israeli Independence Day celebrating.

See, you make yourself the buffoon when you cut and paste photos without a thought as to what you're cutting and pastin


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Really now.
> ...



Just goes to prove one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 7, 2017)

The Jews are suffering something related to the Stockholm Syndrome, they have adopted the behavior of their former persecutors, the Nazi mentality.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The Jews are suffering something related to the Stockholm Syndrome, they have adopted the behavior of their former persecutors, the Nazi mentality.



And those Zionists in Israel don't even show the ovens.  Right Monte?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 7, 2017)

Naw, the Jews prefer to use white phosphorous launched from aircraft or artillery to burn goyim women and children. That way they don't get all sooty


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Naw, the Jews prefer to use white phosphorous launched from aircraft or artillery to burn goyim women and children. That way they don't get all sooty



Heh Heh!  Hey, I agree Israel should help the Palestinians to go live with their own Arab brothers in some Arab country where they will be treated with the love, justice & respect they were accustomed to prior to 1948.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 7, 2017)

rylah said:


> Hamas propaganda-
> *How good To Live In Gaza
> *


These videos are brazen propaganda which the Israelis learned from the Third Reich.

Oh! Those poor miserable Jews in the Nazi Theresienstadt concentration Camp. So unhappy and mistreated.
Meanwhile our boys are dying at the front.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 7, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Naw, the Jews prefer to use white phosphorous launched from aircraft or artillery to burn goyim women and children. That way they don't get all sooty
> ...



The Muslims and Christians lived where the Jew invaders live now. The Jew invaders stole the native people's land and homes.  You see, the Jews came from Europe, the Muslims and Christians are the native people of Palestine.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The Jews are suffering something related to the Stockholm Syndrome, they have adopted the behavior of their former persecutors, the Nazi mentality.


You may wish to try and think about how foolish you appear with such nonsense. In both words and actions, the Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza and the West Bank adhere to the genocidal proscription spelled out in the Hamas charter.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


That's another of your false statements. The Moslem and Christian invaders (and others), including the Mongols, Turks and Christian crusaders can hardly be described as "native" when they shared equal time as foreign invaders.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Oy Vey!  So how are they treating you on the funny farm?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh dear, MJB doesn't realize that the Zionists came from Europe. The brain washing was very effective, or your institution needs to change your meds.


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2017)

fanger said:


> The street sign says East 42nd st, is that part of Gaza too, the video claims to be from David Duke but has a link to..
> 
> 
> http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/



that is not E 42nd street, jew-hater. have you ever even been in NY? and do you ever not lie like a terrorist supporting, jew-hating rug?


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2017)

fanger said:


> The street sign says East 42nd st, is that part of Gaza too, the video claims to be from David Duke but has a link to..
> 
> 
> http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/



it doesn't :claim" to be the kkk scum's... it IS kkk propaganda.

but thanks for playing, nutter butter


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 7, 2017)

jillian said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > The street sign says East 42nd st, is that part of Gaza too, the video claims to be from David Duke but has a link to..
> ...



Where would we go for laughs without them?


----------



## fanger (Feb 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > The street sign says East 42nd st, is that part of Gaza too, the video claims to be from David Duke but has a link to..
> ...


The Street sign still says E 42nd Street in the video, You think Gaza has an E 42nd street too?  say hi to Beavis from me


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 8, 2017)

Shame on Israel for granting the Palestinian demand for a Jew free Gaza, only to be thanked with rocket missiles & Gaza referred to as a concentration camp or open air prison by Pali supporters.

Contrary to “Open-Air Prison” Claims, New Hamas Video Shows Gaza as Beach Paradise [WATCH]


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Shame on Israel for granting the Palestinian demand for a Jew free Gaza, only to be thanked with rocket missiles & Gaza referred to as a concentration camp or open air prison by Pali supporters. ...


I have another video of a Gaza Beach for you.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Hollie (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Shame on Israel for granting the Palestinian demand for a Jew free Gaza, only to be thanked with rocket missiles & Gaza referred to as a concentration camp or open air prison by Pali supporters. ...
> ...



A bit of context with your cutting and pasting would be appropriate. The YouTube video was in the context of the 2014 war that Israel fought to halt Islamic terrorist attacks from Gaza. The deaths were unintentional and Israel acknowledged the error.

How lucky for you that arab-moslem children make such convenient propaganda.


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 8, 2017)

"In the jewish democracy of Israel 324 children most of  them kidnapped from their beds in the middle of the night by fully armed soldiers are held in the inhumane conditions of the Israeli prisons!" 
Is what professor Nurit said true?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 8, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> "In the jewish democracy of Israel 324 children most of  them kidnapped from their beds in the middle of the night by fully armed soldiers are held in the inhumane conditions of the Israeli prisons!"
> Is what professor Nurit said true?



"In August 2016, Israeli lawmakers passed a new law that allowed the jailing of children as young as 12 years old.......................... 
 “Israel has the dubious distinction of being the only country in the world that systematically prosecutes between 500 and 700 children in military courts each year that lack fundamental fair trial rights.”

These policies are applied only to Palestinian children as they are part of Israeli military law that has been repeatedly criticized by the United Nations and other rights groups."

Israel Gives 15-Year-Old Palestinian Girl 18 Months in Prison


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > "In the jewish democracy of Israel 324 children most of  them kidnapped from their beds in the middle of the night by fully armed soldiers are held in the inhumane conditions of the Israeli prisons!"
> ...


What the hell! I didn't know that


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas propaganda-
> ...



3rd Reich propaganda?? Look in the mirror.

Funny how Hamas produced video becomes an 'Israeli propaganda' when Your heroes contradict what You parrot.


.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 8, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> What the hell! I didn't know that



You didn't know it because its not strictly true.  Its a nice twist on the truth, intended to demonize Israel.  

Other countries also prosecute children through military courts (eg Egypt).  Its a fallacy that Israel's treatment of Palestinians is fundamentally unfair, especially with respect to its treatment of children (contrast it with the US, for example). Children have been held in large numbers as being a "security threat" (aka child soldier -- a war crime under international law) in Afghanistan, Congo, Iraq, Somalia, and Syria.  

Don't let monte fool you into thinking Israel is doing something evil here.  Israel is doing something hard -- when children are caught committing violence, they can't be ignored.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Just remember whatever the Israelis do today, the Nazis did before them. How the Israelis talk of the Palestinians now, the Nazis said of the Jews before. It's the same old story ... the names change but the wickedness remains. Civilized people are tired of it.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Remember- You're talking to a Jew, this bs works only on naive westerners like Yourself. In reality You and Your ancestors are the last ones to have any valid say on this.

You have no argument, just slogans written for You by others.

Meanwhile Haj Amin al Husseini, the Palestinian mufti is still the hero of the day, and Mein Kampf still a best-seller in Arab countries.

Ahmad Tibi an opposition MP in the Knesset:





*SEE THE SMILING SCUM ON THE RIGHT?*


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> "In the jewish democracy of Israel 324 children most of  them kidnapped from their beds in the middle of the night by fully armed soldiers are held in the inhumane conditions of the Israeli prisons!"
> Is what professor Nurit said true?



The 'inhumane conditions of the Israeli prisons'- include free education, a fat monthly pile of dollars from the PA and Hamas, healthcare, air conditioner, internet, proper food, TV and protection by Israeli NGO's.

And this is how Israel treats failed suicide bombers, stabbers and rock throwers:

Who do You think pays for all this?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...





rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Indeed, you use the word _*scum*_ for an Arab.The Nazis preferred _*Untermensch*_ for people like you.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



People like me??  
You really don't have an argument don't You?

I used  the word 'SCUM' for this picture of an Israeli MP who smiles looking at a kid giving a Nazi salute while wearing the PA scarf saying "Palestine from the river to the see"...however You try to accuse Israelis of racism, the true racisms is clearly evident to the unbiased viewer:


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, Zionists claim Israel from the river to the sea. I might be wrong. LOL


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Are we talking about the same Zionists who expelled 600,000 Jews from Gaza area for a Judenrein Hamas'tan? Or the Zionists who accepted the partition plan?
Maybe the Zionist expulsion of Jews just last week?

Still best place for a Palestinian is Israel, where Arabs are at least 20% of the population, with a strong representation in the parliament and other spheres. They (Arabs) call them (Israeli Arabs) 'creme Arabs'.

Meanwhile no Jew in Palestine, and that's the sole precondition on the part of PA-
Judenrein Palestine.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You are mistaken. But then, that is the expectation.

I commend Israel for making gestures of good will, even though those gestures are futile in the face of Islamic terrorist intransigence.  

Israel's capture in 1967 of Sinai, the West Bank, Gaza, and the Golan Heights was in response to Arab aggression. Israel voluntarily returned of the Sinai to Egypt followed formal recognition and a peace treaty with that nation. 

The lesson is the willingness of Israel to return land for peace with her neighbors. This underlies all treaties and actions (even the unilateral withdrawals from south Lebanon and from Gaza) that followed from 1982 to the present day.

A similar peace with Syria could lead to the return of most if not all of the Golan.

Similarly with the so-called Pal'istanians with regard to the West Bank and Gaza. Although, as we know from experience, Israel's unilateral withdrawal from Gaza resulted only in that area becoming just another Islamic terrorist enclave, interested only in Jew killing as opposed to building a functioning civil society.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



YES!  Israel grants the Pali's demand for a Jew free Gaza & Israel is thanked with rocket missiles.  No more of Israel placating endless Palestinian demands.  Just treat the Palis' like the Arab countries do & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## montelatici (Feb 8, 2017)

The Hasbara propaganda is hilarious if it weren't so reminiscent of the South African Apartheid rhetoric. Gaza turned into a concentration camp under the complete control of Israel with Israel controlling borders, air space and territorial sea and collecting taxes that they steal from the Palestinians is now a generous gift from the vile Zionists.  You people should understand that not all goyim are morons like MJB.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The Hasbara propaganda is hilarious if it weren't so reminiscent of the South African Apartheid rhetoric. Gaza turned into a concentration camp under the complete control of Israel with Israel controlling borders, air space and territorial sea and collecting taxes that they steal from the Palestinians is now a generous gift from the vile Zionists.  You people should understand that not all goyim are morons like MJB.


The propaganda from Israelis is meant for the consumption of American and some English politicians, not to be believed but to justify the Occupation of Palestinian land and the occasional massacre in Gaza. Everyone with the slightest curiosity about the Israel/Palestine problem is onto them.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The Hasbara propaganda is hilarious if it weren't so reminiscent of the South African Apartheid rhetoric. Gaza turned into a concentration camp under the complete control of Israel with Israel controlling borders, air space and territorial sea and collecting taxes that they steal from the Palestinians is now a generous gift from the vile Zionists.  You people should understand that not all goyim are morons like MJB.



Really have You heard of other concentration camps where people are building palaces, malls and Olympic pools?

You people should understand that Jews clearly see You have a problem only when the Jews having control, 25000 massacred Palestinians is ok, Gaza annexation by Egypt too...Just please not the Jews!!!

You people should understand that not all Jews are going to buy Your crocodile tears.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 8, 2017)

You people should understand that we view Jew control over non-Jews no better than white control over non-whites.  Get it you racist p.o.s.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Hasbara propaganda is hilarious if it weren't so reminiscent of the South African Apartheid rhetoric. Gaza turned into a concentration camp under the complete control of Israel with Israel controlling borders, air space and territorial sea and collecting taxes that they steal from the Palestinians is now a generous gift from the vile Zionists.  You people should understand that not all goyim are morons like MJB.
> ...


 Judging by the quality of Your 'arguments' it's clear that people who buy the Islamist narrative are nothing more than useful idiots....like the infamous 'Gays for Hamas'...they must have been curious too right?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Hasbara propaganda is hilarious if it weren't so reminiscent of the South African Apartheid rhetoric. Gaza turned into a concentration camp under the complete control of Israel with Israel controlling borders, air space and territorial sea and collecting taxes that they steal from the Palestinians is now a generous gift from the vile Zionists.  You people should understand that not all goyim are morons like MJB.
> ...


Not all Jews talk like you, thank God.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> You people should understand that we view Jew control over non-Jews no better than white control over non-whites.  Get it you racist p.o.s.



Monte called me a 'racist' after bringing up the white/non-white narrative...

Projecting much?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 8, 2017)

No, you are the one that glorifies Jew control over non-Jews. You are projecting.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> No, you are the one that glorifies Jew control over non-Jews. You are projecting.



I'm telling You- it's the best of Your arguments Professor.

Now after all the failure to erase Jews from history do You have any mature point here..or just the usual neurotic fixation?


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Oh the horror...

What will You do when the slogans don't work?


----------



## Shusha (Feb 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> No, you are the one that glorifies Jew control over non-Jews. You are projecting.



There is a significant difference between "Jew control" or "Jew rule" and Jewish self-determination.  The choice of language is illuminating.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> No, you are the one that glorifies Jew control over non-Jews. You are projecting.



How do we call this rhetorical fallacy?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Yes, we have heard it before. Broadcasting that you are a Zionist is no different from Adolf Eichmann who claimed the same.
Give us a break, for Pete's sake.





Eichmann -- a Zionist in uniform


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



So You compare me to Eichman but get all touchy feely when accused of ignorance?

Do You know what an argument is?
And most importantly do You have ANYTHING related to the subject but the usual anti-semitic melodrama covered by the famous crocodile tears?

Get it right- You behaving like this only encourages more Jews to come and settle where You like them the least


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Yes, I know what an argument is and the Israelis lost it when they massacred Palestinians in Gaza several times and treat Palestinians in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, as Afrikaners treated Bantu.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



really did Bantu build palaces, Olympic swimming pools, malls and tripled its' numbers?

Maybe they too sent their children to stand on a roof to protect rocket launchers...


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Bear in mind that God is watching what the Israelis are doing to the Palestinian people and He will not forget.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Maybe the Bantu went to the Vatican and spat on and cursed any Catholic entering too... Just like You Palestinian heroes.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Dude, or dudesss....really do You want to open a theology argument with a Yeshiva student?
I mean the last time this happened between a Jew and a Church..the later (Frankists) had to shave one side of their beards as a sign of their defeat.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


I am not an expert in Hebrew theology but it does not take an expert to know that God turns his face from people who do evil in His Name.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



*Then beware:*

_And the Lord said to Abram, "Go forth from your land and from your birthplace and from your father's house, to the land that I will show you.   
2And I will make you into a great nation, and I will bless you, and I will aggrandize your name, and [you shall] be a blessing. 
3*And I will bless those who bless you, and the one who curses you I will curse, and all the families of the earth shall be blessed in you.*_*"
*
_For behold, Your enemies stir, and those who hate You raise their heads. 
4Against Your people they plot cunningly, and they take counsel against Your protected ones.   
5They said, "Come, let us destroy them from [being] a nation, and the name of Israel will no longer be remembered."  
6For they have taken counsel with one accord; against You they form a pact.  
7The tents of Edom and the Ishmaelites, Moab and the Hagrites.   
8Gebal, Ammon, and Amalek,* Philistia* with the inhabitants of Tyre.  
9Also Assyria joined them; they were the arm of the children of Lot forever."
_
Do You know who recently called himself "Nebuchadanezzar" before being hanged in his destroyed homeland?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 9, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Even the Devil can quote scripture.
I am not a theologian but I feel sure in Hebrew theology there is the notion that a people blessed by God with a promise of nationhood can also be shunned by Him for their sin of pride. In the last century and into this one, secular Jews have manipulated God's word directed to those of old to mean that the great nation once established and allowed by God to be smashed millennia ago could be used to justify the blasphemy of a state promoted by Zionists in league with other non-believers to usurp the name of Israel as a means of further cursing Jews of the Diaspora, tempting them to manipulate the holy Word of God in the creation of a secular state. What pride! Then to further sully God's ancient blessing on a worthy people, a promise made and kept in the past, to transmogrify into a justification for killing the innocent who live in the Holy Land is a profanity for all to see.

_My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge: because you have rejected knowledge, I will also reject you, that you shall be no priest to me: because you have forgotten the law of your God, I will also forget your children. _(Hosea 4:6)

So, you use the Word of God to create Israel while His judgmental eyes see your murder and His compassionate heart bleeds for the suffering of the Palestinians today. He hears the cries of the Palestinian women who have lost their children at the hands of those who kill in the name of a state created by men not Him. He sees the tormented father who tries to wake his little daughter killed by the Israelis and this a thousand time over and He is angry.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 9, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Actually, you have difficulty making a coherent argument. You use the silly "massacre" slogan as though it has some relevance when clearly it does not. Arabs-Moslems have died in Gaza as the result of Israeli responses to acts of war waged by Islamic terrorists. That's a pretty simple concept that you islamic terrorist huggers seeem not to acknowledge. 

Further, your silly "apartheid" slogans are simply more slogans and clichés that seem to define the rambling screeds from those who don't understand the principle and practice of apartheid.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 9, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Don't mind Monte.  Life isn't easy on  the funny farm.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 9, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



This is the Transkei chief's palace. (Transkei was one of the Bantustans)






You are parroting Zionist propaganda, the human shield libel was debunked long ago.

Five Israeli Talking Points on Gaza—Debunked

The IDF on the other hand, uses Palestinian children as human shields.


*Palestinian children tortured, used as shields by Israel: *
Palestinian children tortured, used as shields by Israel: U.N.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 9, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Once that facts overcome him, MJB reverts to childish antics.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 9, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



On the other hand:

UN report outlines how Hamas used kids as human shields | New York Post


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## montelatici (Feb 9, 2017)

Fake news from a right-wing Orthodox Jew, way to go MJB.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 9, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Fake news from a right-wing Orthodox Jew, way to go MJB.



You could always consult with your Islamic terrorist heroes. 

Hamas admits it DID use schools and hospitals in Gaza Strip as 'human shields' to launch rocket attacks on Israel - but claims it was 'mistake'

Read more: Hamas DID use schools and hospitals in Gaza Strip as 'human shields' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Fake news from a right-wing Orthodox Jew, way to go MJB.
> ...



Documented facts are "fake news" to Monte.  The guy is a blast.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 10, 2017)

I learned here that before those Zionists in 1948 everyone got along just fine.  Is this also "fake news"?

1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## montelatici (Feb 10, 2017)

The Zionists began arriving after 1850.  No one said everyone got along after the Zionists began the colonization, you idiot.  Can't you make one, just one point, that makes any sense?


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The Zionists began arriving after 1850.  No one said everyone got along after the Zionists began the colonization, you idiot.  Can't you make one, just one point, that makes any sense?



Yes.  You are a dimwit.  Happy now?


----------



## rhodescholar (Feb 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Fake news from a right-wing Orthodox Jew, way to go MJB.



Asshole c-nt, the report is from the fucking UN, you low IQ retarded monkey.


----------



## rhodescholar (Feb 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The Zionists began arriving after 1850.  No one said everyone got along after the Zionists began the colonization, you idiot.  Can't you make one, just one point, that makes any sense?



Oh, so now it was an issue that jews were moving into the area that "caused" the violence, got it retard.

So does that mean that americans can start massacring mexican illegals too?  

How come when other people move - like lots of muslims into europe - the natives don't massacre them?  

You're a complete fucking idiot.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 11, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Fake news from a right-wing Orthodox Jew, way to go MJB.
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Feb 11, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Zionists began arriving after 1850.  No one said everyone got along after the Zionists began the colonization, you idiot.  Can't you make one, just one point, that makes any sense?
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 11, 2017)

*Thread topic died pages ago.  So far off the topic -- it's not worth cleaning. MIGHT be worth a few warnings for taking it OFF topic and brawling tho.. 

You folks should create one big freaking BRAWL thread down in the Rubber Room and knock each senseless. Then come BACK upstairs and the discuss the SPECIFIC topics that get started in this forum. 
*


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 31, 2017)

When will those Zionists in Israel help free the captive Palestinians from this Gaza concentration camp by finding an incentive to offer the Arab countries to grant their Palestinians a right of return?

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/gaza-you-dont-know-beautiful-saady-lozon


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 31, 2017)

Shame every Islamic nation in the Middle East refuses to let the vermin Palestinians into their countries.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 31, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Shame every Islamic nation in the Middle East refuses to let the vermin Palestinians into their countries.



And never a single Palestinian or Pali supporter complaint about that.  It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 1, 2017)

Why does Israel allow the Palestinian squatters to remain in Israel?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 1, 2017)

Aww. _The Plight of the Poor, Oppressed Pal'istanians_™

Gaza Strip’s middle class enjoys spin classes, fine dining, private beaches

GAZA CITY — Alongside the Hamas training camps and bombed-out neighborhoods, there is a parallel reality where the wafer-thin Palestinian middle class here is wooed by massage therapists, spin classes and private beach resorts.



It certainly is interesting what a forever welfare fraud can accomplish when the UN establishes that fraud exclusively for the benefit of two competing Islamic terrorist franchises.


----------



## louie888 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Aww. _The Plight of the Poor, Oppressed Pal'istanians_...


Could you sit back and think here for one second, maybe two? Now imagine the backlash, the cussing, the screaming for mods, the cries of anti-Semite, the utter crap that would appear on this thread had someone posted, "Aww. _The Plight of the Poor, Oppressed *Jews?"

Your one second starts... now!*_


----------



## Hollie (Apr 1, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Aww. _The Plight of the Poor, Oppressed Pal'istanians_...
> ...



I'm sure it doesn't come up much at your madrassah but the Jewish people managed to develop a modern society and first world economy in spite of the Islamist hoardes. 

Your Islamist heroes, on the other hand, provide only a gritty, revealing inside look at the belly of the sunni islamist beast.


----------



## louie888 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


That wasn't it.

Could you sit back and think here for one second, maybe two? Now imagine the backlash, the cussing, the screaming for mods, the cries of anti-Semite, the utter crap that would appear on this thread had someone posted, "Aww. _The Plight of the Poor, Oppressed *Jews?"

Your one second starts... now!*_


----------



## Hollie (Apr 1, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



I do find it hilarious that refutation to your pointless cutting and pasting leaves you so befuddled, you're left to cut and paste the same pointless prattle multiple times in the same thread. 

Your repetitious cutting and pasting is the discussion board equivalent of a stutter.


----------



## louie888 (Apr 1, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> When will those Zionists in Israel help free the captive Palestinians from this Gaza concentration camp...


It's not just Gaza...


----------



## montelatici (Apr 1, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Shame every Islamic nation in the Middle East refuses to let the vermin Palestinians into their countries.



Why do you call Palestinians "vermin".  What kind of racist piece of shit are you?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 1, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Why does Israel allow the Palestinian squatters to remain in Israel?



The Jews are the squatters from Europe.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 1, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Shame every Islamic nation in the Middle East refuses to let the vermin Palestinians into their countries.
> ...



Why should the Palestinians leave their native land?  It's called the Zionist mentality.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 2, 2017)

Why do the Zionists allow the Palestinian squatters to remain in Israel when they are devoted to killing Israeli's & destroying their country?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Why do the Zionists allow the Palestinian squatters to remain in Israel when they are devoted to killing Israeli's & destroying their country?



Face it you Zionists.  No surrounding Arab country ever treated their Palestinians like Israel does.  Want peace?  History has proven king Hussein was right.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do the Zionists allow the Palestinian squatters to remain in Israel when they are devoted to killing Israeli's & destroying their country?
> ...



Yes, King Hussein gave the Palestinians under Jordanian control the right to vote.  Let Israel give all Palestinians under  Israeli control  the right to vote. LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Oh Monte, what am I to do with you?  You  see, king Hussein gave the Palestinians Black September.  And that was the only act that ever resulted in a lasting  peace from Palestinians.  Is it not a shame that Palestinian mentality requires such an act to  produce a lasting peace?  And yet those Zionists still refuse to do the same for a lasting peace. Shame on them.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Oh you are such a lovable little character.  What will we do with you. Jordan gave Palestinians under its control the right to vote, to the point that they are equal in number to the native Hashemite bedouins.  Why doesn't Israel do the same.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You are hopeless.  FYI, Palestinian Israeli citizens have an equal vote in the Israeli Knesset.  So tell us, how many of your non apartheid Arab countries allow Christians & Jews to vote in their governments?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



As far as Arab countries, Morocco, Tunisia, Algeria, Syria, Egypt, Lebanon, and Iraq allow non-Muslims to vote. 

Yes, Israel allows a few non-Jews to vote, like the few non-whites mostly from the Cape province that had South African citizenship under Apartheid.  But the bulk of the non-whites were citizens of the Bantustans which were controlled by the whites.  Like the bulk of the non-Jews that are citizens of the occupied territories controlled by the Jews. They can't vote.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Oh now I get it.  Give the Palestinian squatters who want to annihilate Israel a right to vote.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Like the bulk of the non-Jews that are citizens of the occupied territories controlled by the Jews. They can't vote.



Don't be silly.  Of course they can vote.  They can vote in the elections held by their governments -- PA and Hamas.


Oh, wait...what elections?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Like the bulk of the non-Jews that are citizens of the occupied territories controlled by the Jews. They can't vote.
> ...



Well lets see now.  Arafat & now Hamas.  Just goes to prove Palestinians are their own worst enemy.  Oh well, so goes Palestinian mentality.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 3, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Like the bulk of the non-Jews that are citizens of the occupied territories controlled by the Jews. They can't vote.
> ...



LOL, like the non-whites could vote in the Bantustans.  You are a hoot.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Native land. Pffft.  Deed is owned by the Jews.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



How could Europeans possibly have had deeds to land which was already deeded to the people whose ancestors had inhabited the land for the last 2-3 thousand tears?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



That's just silly. The European xtian Crusaders colonized the area much later. 

You're really ignorant of the history surrounding the area.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> How could Europeans possibly have had deeds to land which was already deeded to the people whose ancestors had inhabited the land for the last 2-3 thousand tears?



Please. We need to stop equating ideas of private ownership and "deeds" with sovereignty.  They are not equivalent.  They should never be part of the same conversation.  

Sovereignty and nationalism is fluid.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



LOL like the xtians can vote in Gaza'istan. You are a hoot.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Hobos don't have a claim to land they sit on.
Those with the documents for the land do.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Well, the Muslims and Christians had the deeds.  The Jews just stole the land.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


When you find a Caananite let the world know.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



LOL!  That's BS.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





It happens to be fact:





A Survey of Palestine Volume 2  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University

And before anyone starts the Zionist revisionism dance let's state unequivocally that the land ownership data was derived from land registry archives compiled by the British.  Firstly, the data was precise regarding ownership.













Secondly, we know exactly how much land was bought by the Jews and when:





A Survey of Palestine Volume 2  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2017)

We see again that _The Monty™_ has put on his taqiyya dancing shoes.


You comment depicts a fundamental ignorance of the facts


Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority

Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 4, 2017)

Sigh.  Monte, once again trying to pawn off the ridiculous notion that there was no such thing as Crown Land in the Ottoman Empire and that all land was privately owned by Arabs, if it wasn't owned by Jews.  We are bored, monte.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sigh.  Monte, once again trying to pawn off the ridiculous notion that there was no such thing as Crown Land in the Ottoman Empire and that all land was privately owned by Arabs, if it wasn't owned by Jews.  We are bored, monte.



Sigh, there was public land, but it was not registered in the names of individuals.  The land ownership table includes only privately owned land whose owners could be identified as stated in the explanation as to how the land registries were organized by the British.  

Now for you stop making things up, once and for all, here is the public land registry. At most public land  was a little over 900,000 dunams. So stop lying.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh.  Monte, once again trying to pawn off the ridiculous notion that there was no such thing as Crown Land in the Ottoman Empire and that all land was privately owned by Arabs, if it wasn't owned by Jews.  We are bored, monte.
> ...


From the official Ottoman land records:
Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority


Under Ottoman rule, a substantial portion of the land in Palestine was registered as state land. Some of this land was later sold or transferred to pre-state Jewish institutions. Other portions belonged to the Muslim waqf (religious trust), and these, according to Islamic law, cannot be sold. However, there was no orderly registration process; ownership was determined primarily using records such as tax payments.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The land ownership table includes only privately owned land whose owners could be identified ...



Don't be silly.  There ARE only 26.4 million dunams of land in Palestine.  Your "land ownership table" shows the TOTAL number of dunams in the territory -- not the total dunams privately owned. The figures on Table 2 are arrived at by subtracting the land area purchased by Jews from total land area -- which was assigned as "Arab land" even though it was a mix of privately owned or leased/cultivated land and Crown Land.  The document says as much.

Further, it shows 16 million dunams of land as being uncultivable, 11 million dunams of that uncultivable land is the Negev desert.  
Are you trying to sell me that every square metre of that desert was privately bought and registered by individual Arabs?  Why would Arabs privately buy an uncultivable slice of desert?  That truly would be SOME Palestinian mentality.  


Now, can we go back to talking about Gaza and how to fix that little slice of the world?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Yes.  And that should be the fundamental principle as to land ownership.  Hey Monte, how about this?  All Palestinians who pay taxes on the land can stay in Israel. And out go all their squatters.  Fair enough?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The land ownership table includes only privately owned land whose owners could be identified ...
> ...





Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The land ownership table includes only privately owned land whose owners could be identified ...
> ...



Table 2 depicts privately owned land by Jews and by Arabs. Why else would the table have been elaborated? You just can't handle the truth.  Public land is listed in the table under 104.  Also provided.  
But keep making things up.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You mean like when you said there are 7 Muslim countries represented in the UN?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



I said there were 7 Arab states in the UN in 1948. I was wrong there were 6.

Growth in United Nations membership, 1945-present | United Nations


----------



## Shusha (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Table 2 depicts privately owned land by Jews and by Arabs.



Table 2 depicts 26.4 million dunams of land.  There are only 26.4 million dunams of land in ALL of Israel/"Palestine".  Thus, you are claiming every single square meter of Israel/"Palestine" was privately owned, including 11 million dunams of DESERT.  This is demonstrably not factual.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Table 2 depicts privately owned land by Jews and by Arabs.
> ...



Of course it is factual, why would a costly survey be performed to state a falsehood?  At the time the British and Americans wanted to establish a Jewish colony, why would they (who performed the survey) provide fodder against it? The amount of public land is stated.  The Nejev is not the Arabian empty quarter, it is suitable for grazing in the winter especially, of course Arab owners would own grazing land.





Flock of sheep grazing at the Negev desert Southern Israel

nejev grazing in winter - Google Search:


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Dufus bigot thinks the history of Israel goes back to 1943 AD.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Now that makes a lot of sense. You haven't got crap to dispute that facts.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Other than 3,000 years of recorded history of Jews running the land with a GOVERNMENT WITH MARKED BORDERS.

What form of government did Arabs have?

OH YEAH, JUST HOBO SQUATTERS.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



3,000 years of Jews running the land with a government with marked borders?  When did these 3,000 years transpire?  Have you ever read a history book?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You bigot racists and your willful ignorance of history.

Everyone agrees, Palestinians are vermin that should be eradicated.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Everyone agrees that the Christian and Muslim Palestinians are vermin and they should be eradicated?  I think you have emotional problems.  Get help.  By the way, you haven't a clue about history you are a homicidal maniac.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Still struggling to come up with the government Arabs had for the last 2,000 years?  There was none, they were hobo squatters.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> [
> Everyone agrees, Palestinians are vermin that should be eradicated.



Ah.  No.  Everyone most certainly does not agree with that.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 4, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


You are correct.
Those who love evil like Palestinians.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No struggle at all, just watching you make a fool of yourself. The people of Palestine were Roman citizens from the birth of Christ (and all Christians from 380 AD on) until 638 AD.  The Arabs ruled from 638 AD until the Crusaders conquered Palestine in about 1087 AD and ruled for a century or so. The Arabs reconquered the territory and evicted the Crusaders in about 1200 AD. The Turks then took over until after WW1.  The Jews ruled nothing.  The people whether Christian or Muslim religion wise remained the same people.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 4, 2017)

> The Jews ruled nothing.



Is that is your criteria?  The Palestinians rule nothing. And have never ruled anything. Seems a poor argument for your side.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting the Jews were the origional land owners who had the land stolen from them.  And as every court in the world says, the owner of stolen property gets it back.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Calling for the extermination of people because they belong to a group is vile. Makes no difference if I like them or not. Or if I agree with their ideology or not. It's vile.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



When did I say the Jews were the original owners?  The Canaanites were the original owners as far back as we can tell. Just making things up you stupid little prick.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 4, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Ever been in the West Bank?
I have.
Teaching your 5 year old how to blow himself up in a crowd is what's vile.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Last Caananite died 3,000 years ago, dumbass.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




I agree. That is vile. Horribly so. But let's not literally be what we hate by calling for the extermination of a people.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Well thanks, you've made my point.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You are typically pointless. If you want to end the Gaza concentration camp, get rid of the Islamic terrorists running the camp.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Your point is that a dead civilization should be in power in Israel?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The point is the Jews were not the original land owners as you claimed, moron. Try to keep up.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Oldest society that that has claim to the land - Jews.
Suck on it.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No the descendants of the oldest societies that have claim to the land are the Palestinian Christians and Muslims.  Their ancestors were the Canaanites, the Jews, the Samaritans, Phillistines etc. Just because their ancestors converted to Christianity after 380 AD and progressively to Islam after 638 AD, doesn't change their ancestry. Learn a little history and stop spouting propaganda. Here is a history lesson from a Zionist site, no less.

*Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few. Supporting Hogarth, Hitti, and Lewis, the Reverend Parkes found thatDuring the first century after the Arab conquest the caliph and governors of Syria and The Land [Palestine] ruled almost entirely over Christian and Jewish subjects. Apart from the bedouin [nomads], in the earliest days the only Arabs west of the Jordan (not all of whom were themselves Muslims) were the garnisons... "

Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Why Israel allows the Palestinian squatters to remain in Israel I don't understand.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 5, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




The Jews are the squatters, they came from Europe.  Time they high tailed it back to where they came from.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


World is all fucked up with wars and the bigot racists only concern themselves about a tiny strip of sand because Jews are involved.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Time to deport them to Syria. Thanks to Obama they have plenty of vacant housing.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Bigot thinks the pedophile Mo was the first occupier of the land in 650AD.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




Where does it say that?  Are you drunk?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Was that when he built Solomon's Temple?  Let us ask Monte.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Idiot lies for his Islamo masters.  Has no clue as to the history of the region.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Oh well --- That's Entertainment!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



LOL.  Just facts, moron.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 5, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



LOL.  The moron that knows nothing speaks.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Like Islamos never existed until thousands of years after the Jews moved in?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




You still haven't figured it out, have you.  The Zionists were descendants of Europeans that converted to Judaism.  The Christian and Muslim Palestinians are descendants of native Jews, Samaritans and Pagans that converted to Christianity and then most later to Islam.  Changing religion doesn't change one's ancestry.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Dufus claims Jews were never in Israel until 1947.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Well I'll be darned.  So that's when the Jews became the Israelite's.  Amazing what we can learn from Monte.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I'm waiting for him to claim the Al-Aqsa Mosque was the first religious structure built in Jerusalem.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Is that the one the Zionists built their wailing wall around it?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Making things up again, I see. The first religious structures found in Jerusalem were built by the Canaanites.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Actually someone was there before the Canaanites, but it does not matter.  Neither peoples exist today.
Hilarious watching you racists get so worked up about a hill.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Maybe there were other people there before the Canaanites, but no religious structures built by them have been found.  By the way people don't disappear.  They may change language, culture religion etc., but the descendants are still their descendants.  Tuscans no longer speak Etruscan or worship the Etruscan Gods, but their ancestors include the Etruscans.

The ancestors of the Palestinians are predominately the people that have lived in the area 3-4 thousand years ago.

*Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few."


Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Well, you're right. Gary Coleman may be a descendent but it doesn't mean he can build temple there.
But seeing how the Jews have lived there for 3,000 years and speak the same language, culture, religion etc etc and built the first religious temple there, everyone else are guests.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Zionists have not lived there for 3,000.  The Jews that lived there converted to Christianity after 380 AD when Christianity became the state religion of the Empire and conversion to Christianity became obligatory.  

The Zionists are descendants of Europeans that converted to Judaism.  They have little to no ancestry from the area.  The Palestinian's ancestors are predominately from the area.  

The Zionists are European colonists/squatters.

*Ashkenazi Jewish women descended mostly from Italian converts, new study asserts*
Jon Entine | October 8, 2013 | Genetic Literacy Project

Ashkenazi Jewish women descended mostly from Italian converts, new study asserts | Genetic Literacy Project


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Ah, so David was what, a German anglo?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



If you mean the mythical King David, he was purportedly from the Middle East, it is doubtful that he could of Germanic heritage.  

But his descendants if any would be among the people in the Middle East, not descendants of European women.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Dufus keeps going for his Jews never been to Israel before 1947 rant. 

Doesn't even know his Islamo masters parrot the Torah in the history of King David in the pedophiles Koran.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Now that's pretty darn funny. When, exactly, did the European xtian Crusaders magically transform into indigenous Pally'stanians?

I'm always amused by you people and the supernatural powers that you attribute to your Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally'land


----------



## Hollie (Apr 6, 2017)

Why would Islamic terrorists want to end the Gaza concentration camp?

The camps they created and maintain are a source of incredible wealth with that endless money spigot of a dedicated UN weldpfare agency and those sweet kuffar dollars pouring in.

Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous Terrorists


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Why would Islamic terrorists want to end the Gaza concentration camp?
> 
> The camps they created and maintain are a source of incredible wealth with that endless money spigot of a dedicated UN weldpfare agency and those sweet kuffar dollars pouring in.
> 
> Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous Terrorists



Leave it to the Zionists for letting that happen.  No surrounding Arab country ever put up with Palestinian terrorists like Israel does.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



King Arthur and King David, both mythical characters.  Of course Jews were in Palestine before 1947, but the ones that didn't convert to Christianity before 380 AD, after all who were the first Christians, converted after 380 AD when Christianity became the official religion of the Roman Empire.


----------



## Eloy (Apr 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Without question the Palestinians are the indigenous people of Palestine.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

Eloy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


What website you getting this from?  Link please, I need a good laugh.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You mean you were not familiar with the Edict of Thessalonica?   You never realized that Christianity was born in Palestine and that that initially Christians were local Jewish converts to Christianity?  

There are multiple historical websites that address the establishment of Christianity as the State religion of the Roman Empire.

"The *Edict of Thessalonica*, also known as _*Cunctos populos*_, was issued on 27 February 380 AD. It ordered all subjects of the Roman Empire to profess the faith of the bishops of Rome and Alexandria, making Nicene Christianity the state religion of the Roman Empire."

380 – Edict of Thessalonica

"The groundwork for replacement of the Roman state religion by Christianity was laid during the reign of Constantine the Great, and the process was completed by the Eastern Roman Emperor Theodosius in 380 AD. The Christian faith was made mandatory for all citizens of the Empire, and Christianity became the official state religion."

Maps - The spread of Christianity in the Roman Empire - Diercke International Atlas


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


What's that have to do David ruling Judea 3,000 years ago?  Even the Islamos say he was, you stand alone in your own insanity claiming he never existed.  All those history records and archeological finds of his dad Solomon - let me guess. Invented by Jews in 1948.  Dead Sea scrolls - fabricated by Jews.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 7, 2017)

Eloy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



PALESTINIAN JEWS are the indigenous people of Palestine.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The only point I made is that the descendants of  David and all the Jews, Samaritans, Pagans etc. that lived in Palestine converted to Christianity after 380 AD, because it was the law of the Roman Empire. And, subsequently most of these Christians converted to Islam.  So, the Muslims and Christians of Palestine are descendants of these former Jews, Samaritans, Pagans etc.

Archeologists do not agree on whether or not some guy named David ruled Judah.  He may have.
The Old Testament is not a very reliable source for historical evidence.  When did I say David or Arthur did not exist?  A myth does not de facto mean that the myth does not have some basis in history.  By the way, archeologists and historians disagree with respect to the existence of David, or Arthur.

"_ It should be noted that "David" is the name of an old Cannaanite god, which is likely the reason there would be an inscription with his name on it. In 1975 at Ebla, Syria, there were found 20,000 clay tablets, 4500 years old, a thousand years before the biblical David and Solomon supposedly lived. These tablets contain the names of various apparent Canaanite gods, such as "Ab-ra-mu (Abraham), E-sa-um (Esau), Ish-ma-ilu (Ishmael), even Is-ra-ilu (Israel), and from later periods names like Da-'u'dum (David) and Sa-'u-lum (Saul)."_

Yahoo! Groups


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



There may have been a tiny number of indigenous Arab Jews that somehow never converted to Christianity or to Islam before the European Jews (indigenous to Europe) began squatting in Palestine. The British say there were a "handful" of them.

*AN INTERIM REPORT*​*ON THE
CIVIL ADMINISTRATION
OF​*​*PALESTINE,​*​*during the period
1st JULY, 1920--30th JUNE, 1921.​*

*AN INTERIM REPORT*​*ON THE
CIVIL ADMINISTRATION
OF
PALESTINE.​*​*I.--THE CONDITION OF PALESTINE AFTER THE WAR.​*
"The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews..."

Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations/Balfour Declaration text (30 July 1921)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Simply hilarious. 

Ooops.  No David listed as being in the Canaanite religion. 
You love having me box your ears over and over, don't you?

Ancient Canaanite religion - Wikipedia

Canaanite Religion | K. L. Noll


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Your links don't state anything of the sort you silly little twat. Stop making a fool of yourself.   

Da-'u'dum is the Canaanite equivalent of David as stated in the link above and the link below.

The Canaanite Gods


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Great link!
Nothing about David being a God of the Canaanites, but it does say: *"Here we can find proof that Jerusalem was originally not a Jewish city and already existed for about 700 years before David conquered the city about 1050 BC." *

A. No one ever claimed Jerusalem did not exist prior to David.
B. YOUR link says David conquered the city about 1050BC. Pretty hard to do for a fictional character!

THANKS!


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



"Silly little twat."  Oh Monte, please calm down.  You might give yourself a stroke or something & we need you here to be well.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


"Other cuneiforms in the tablets were originally translated to read Abraham and David, two patriarchs of the Old Testament that some scholars took as proof of their existence. Closer looks by scholars of the Sumerian language, which closely resembles "Eblaite," point out that the names matched up for the two patriarchs were so common they could refer to anybody."

Ebla Tablets: No Biblical Claims


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Who said that David or Arthur were fictional. I said they were myths.  Do you actually inderstand words in English? 

*"*a traditional story, especially one concerning the early history of a people or explaining some natural or social phenomenon, and typically involving supernatural beings or events."


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Hmm, why are you making my point?  The link you posted says that names were common names and could be referring to anyone with those names.  

You just posted something that infers that Abraham and David never existed.  You really do have a problem understanding English.  What a moron.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


A myth that everyone knows conquered Jerusalem and was King of Israel.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


You really cannot read, can you?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No pal, you have just been caught out.  You made a fool of yourself. You truly can't read the English language.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Yeah, a dufus who claims there was no King David proved it and made me an idiot. 
Jesus was a common name 2000 years ago too, let me guess - JESUS WAS A MYTH TOO!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Like Arthur had his round table.  Most believe it, but there is no proof.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Yeah, all those archeologiests are wrong, all those historical texts wrong, we got you blowing the lid off of the lies and exposing the truth!


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Monte says he is a Christian & yet doubts that Jesus existed.  Interesting.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



It is clear who is writing nonsense.

"The Bible is our only source of information about David. No ancient inscription mentions him. No archaeological discovery can be securely linked to him. The quest for the historical David, therefore, is primarily exegetical."


 " Despite archaeology's contributions, on the whole we must affirm McCarter's statement: "The Bible is our only source of information about David"—at least our only direct source. Without the Bible we would barely know David's name, have only a vague idea of who he was, and know almost nothing of what he did. The Bible alone details his actions, reports his conversations, and explains his motives. David's biography, therefore, relies primarily on the Bible."

King David


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Making things up as usual. Of course Jesus Christ existed.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Oops again!

BTW -  I did some archeology in Israel, how about you?

The Tel Dan Inscription: The First Historical Evidence of King David from the Bible - Biblical Archaeology Society

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/07/130721215001.htm

Israel archaeology dig provides evidence of King David's reign

New Finds Suggest Biblical Kings David and Solomon Actually Existed | Archaeology | Sci-News.com

New Archaeology Supports Existence of King David


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh dear, not again. You either don't read or don't know how to read in the English language.  You insist on making a fool of yourself. 


That was covered in my previous post.  To wit:

"*The Tel Dan Stele*



The new discovery was a piece of an inscribed monument or "stele." It was found by accident, as such things usually are, at an archaeological dig in the ruin ("tel") of the ancient city of Dan in northern Israel. It had been reused as building material for a later wall and was near the wall's base. You can imagine the excitement of the person who found it. She was walking along looking at the ground when something about that one stone caught her eye. She knelt to take a closer look and noticed the lines of markings cut into the rock. She recognized it as writing of some kind and immediately called the project director.

    The fragment measured 32 by 22 cm. at its widest point. It was broken on all sides except the right margin, so the size of the original monument could not be determined. It was made of basalt, which was a very expensive stone in antiquity. Since it would have been costly to produce, the monument could not have been erected by just anybody. It was most likely the work of a king (_Fig. 2_).

    There were thirteen lines of writing preserved on the fragment in an early form of the alphabet. The letters were clear and elegantly inscribed. The language was instantly recognized as Aramaic, the mother tongue of ancient Syria. As with Hebrew, the writing went from right to left. It was the ninth line that caught the collective eye of the first readers. There were the consonants that spelled out the name of David: DWD.

    But the name did not stand alone. It was part of a larger word rendered "house of David." This was one source of the controversy generated by the inscription in the first year after its discovery. The occurrence of David's name was not as obvious as it had appeared at first. The same letters used to write his name could have other meanings as well, especially since Aramaic, like ancient Hebrew, was written without vowels. One common proposal was that the phrase actually meant "temple of (a god named) Dod." The broken piece did not preserve enough of the original context to decide between these two (and other) possible readings.

    Much of the controversy, however, ended a year later, almost to the day, when the same person who had found the initial fragment spotted two more pieces. Together, they filled in parts of eight of the thirteen lines found the previous year. The original translators read all three pieces together as follows (the portions within brackets are reconstructed and are not actually on the inscription):





1 [... ...] and cut [...]


2. [...] my father went up [against him when] he fought at [...]


3. And my father lay down, he went to his [ancestors] (viz. became sick and died). And the king of I[s-]


4. rael entered previously in my father's land. [And] Hadad made me king.


5. And Hadad went in front of me, [and] I departed from [the] seven [...-]


6. s of my kingdom, and I slew [seve]nty kin[gs], who harnessed thou[sands of cha-]


7. riots and thousands of horsemen (or: horses). [I killed Jeho]ram son of [Ahab]


8. king of Israel, and _ killed [Ahaz]iahu son of [Jehoram kin-]


9. g of the House of David. And I set [their towns into ruins and turned]


10. their land into [desolation ...]


11. other [... and Jehu ru-]


12. led over Is[rael ... and I laid]


13. siege upon [... ]


    It is obvious that the inscription is badly broken. Still, the two new fragments have provided additional context and helped to clarify the date and setting of the inscription. The monument was erected by one of the kings of Aram (ancient Syria) a little before 800 B.C.E. Dan was the northernmost city of ancient Israel and bordered on the territory of Aram (Map 1). The Bible uses the expression "from Dan to Beersheba" several times to refer to the full extent of Israel (Judg. 20:1; 1 Sam. 3:20; 2 Sam. 3:10; 17:11; 24:2, 15). The two new fragments mention the names of Jehoram, king of Israel, and Ahaziah, king of Judah, both of whom the author of the inscription claims to have killed. This claim contradicts the Bible, which credits the Israelite general Jehu with the two assassinations (2 Kings 9-10). The contradiction is further reason for considering the inscription genuine. A modern forger would almost certainly parrot the Bible rather than inventing a blatant contradiction to it. The context of the references to these two kings makes it relatively certain that the phrase in line nine means "the house of David."

    However, "the house of David" was a title for the nation of Judah or its ruling dynasty. It tells us nothing about David the person or his life. Its occurrence in the Tel Dan stele does seem to support the Bible's claim that David was the founder of the country of Judah and its ruling family. The inscription was written within one hundred fifty years of David's lifetime. It is much closer than anything we had before and shows that David was not a late fiction. But a century and a half is still enough time for legends to develop, especially in a culture without photographs or newspapers. So we must be cautious. *The Tel Dan inscription does not prove that David was a historical figure, though it does seem to tip the scales in that direction. Unfortunately, the other two inscriptions are just as ambiguous if not more so and add further complications."

King David*_


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Ah, a Christian who denies King David existed. What a unique club!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Did I say King David (or King Arthur) did not exist?  I said there is no archeological proof that they existed, particularly as related in the writings.


----------



## xyz (Apr 7, 2017)

Just a note on semantics: "concentration camp" means "internment camp", and the final goal is not necessarily the extermination of the occupants.

So the comparison is very correct in this case, in particular as both have poor living conditions.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


The Tel Dan Inscription: The First Historical Evidence of King David from the Bible - Biblical Archaeology Society

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/07/130721215001.htm

Israel archaeology dig provides evidence of King David's reign

New Finds Suggest Biblical Kings David and Solomon Actually Existed | Archaeology | Sci-News.com

New Archaeology Supports Existence of King David


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

xyz said:


> Just a note on semantics: "concentration camp" means "internment camp", and the final goal is not necessarily the extermination of the occupants.
> 
> So the comparison is very correct in this case, in particular as both have poor living conditions.


Who's not allowed to leave?  Egypt and Jordan are on the borders of the Pal vermin.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 7, 2017)

xyz said:


> Just a note on semantics: "concentration camp" means "internment camp", and the final goal is not necessarily the extermination of the occupants.
> 
> So the comparison is very correct in this case, in particular as both have poor living conditions.



Lots of places in the world have poor living conditions.  That doesn't make them concentration camps.  

Lots of places in the world have border controls.  That doesn't make them concentration camps.  

Let's not misinterpret actual concentration camps just to demonize Israel.  

If I have to go through a border control in order to visit the US -- that does not make Canada a concentration camp.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Just a note on semantics: "concentration camp" means "internment camp", and the final goal is not necessarily the extermination of the occupants.
> ...





Shusha said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Just a note on semantics: "concentration camp" means "internment camp", and the final goal is not necessarily the extermination of the occupants.
> ...



David Cameron, not an enemy of Israel, described Gaza as a prison camp.  

*Gaza is a prison camp, says David Cameron*

*Gaza is a prison camp, says David Cameron*


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



Yep!  Sure looks like a prison camp.  And I blame this on Israel's Zionists.

Gaza: In The Eyes Of The Beholder: Gaza's avant garde beauty revealed


----------



## Hollie (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



*Gaza Strip’s middle class enjoys spin classes, fine dining, private beaches*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


A prison camp where people can freely enter and exit?

Another unique club you belong to.

What color is the sky on your planet?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


Since you want to quote David Cameron....

"We’ve got to show that if you say “yes I condemn terror – but the Kuffar are inferior”, or “violence in London isn’t justified, but suicide bombs in Israel are a different matter” – then you too are part of the problem. Unwittingly or not, and in a lot of cases it’s not unwittingly, you are providing succour to those who want to commit, or get others to commit to, violence."

"And ideas also based on conspiracy: that Jews exercise malevolent power; or that Western powers, in concert with Israel, are deliberately humiliating Muslims, because they aim to destroy Islam. In this warped worldview, such conclusions are reached – that 9/11 was actually inspired by Mossad to provoke the invasion of Afghanistan; that British security services knew about 7/7, but didn’t do anything about it because they wanted to provoke an anti-Muslim backlash. And like so many ideologies that have existed before – whether fascist or communist – many people, especially young people, are being drawn to it. We need to understand why it is proving so attractive."

"Individuals closely associated with the Muslim Brotherhood in the UK have supported suicide bombing and other attacks in Israel by Hamas, an organisation whose military wing has been proscribed in the UK since 2001 as a terrorist organisation, and which describes itself as the Palestinian chapter of the Muslim Brotherhood."


----------



## xyz (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> A prison camp where people can freely enter and exit?
> 
> Another unique club you belong to.
> 
> What color is the sky on your planet?


Splitting the West Bank

Siege


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Ask Cameron. And since when can Palestinians freely enter and exit Gaza or the West Bank?  I'm getting tired of your bullshit.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Are you saying Egypt and Jordan refuse to let Pals in?  Smart people.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

xyz said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > A prison camp where people can freely enter and exit?
> ...





xyz said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > A prison camp where people can freely enter and exit?
> ...


Talk to Egypt and Jordan.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

Israel controls the West Bank border with Jordan.  They don't let anyone in or out. Israel controls the air space, the territorial seas and all the land borders with Gaza except the Raffah crossing and the Egyptians can only allow Palestinians in and out when the U.S. and Israel say so, or they Egypt loses U.S. aid.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Israel controls the West Bank border with Jordan.  They don't let anyone in or out. Israel controls the air space, the territorial seas and all the land borders with Gaza except the Raffah crossing and the Egyptians can only allow Palestinians in and out when the U.S. and Israel say so, or they Egypt loses U.S. aid.


Hilarious spin


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Egypt & Jordan know Palestinians best & how to deal with them.  When will those Zionists in Israel ever learn?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 8, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Yeah, funny how Egypt and Jordan prevent Pals from entering and never look at the root cause as to why.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Israel controls the border of the West Bank with Jordan you idiot.  Egypt closed the border at the behest of Israel and the U.S. after the U.S./Israel sponsored coup d'etat against Egypt's first and only democratically elected leader, Al-Morsi, who had opened the border.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


I've been there. Israel is more than happy to see Palestinians leave.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Liar.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



But why haven't those Zionists in Israel done something to actually help the Palestinians leave so they will be free from Israel's brutal treatment of peace offerings,security fence & land concessions keeping them captives in Israel?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Because it's called ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Obviously, you're befuddled with the various slogans you barf-out. Your endless confusion with terms and definitions is a source of continued finger pointing and chuckles.


----------



## westwall (Apr 8, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> When will those Zionists in Israel help free the captive Palestinians from this Gaza concentration camp by finding an incentive to offer the Arab countries to grant their Palestinians a right of return?
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/gaza-you-dont-know-beautiful-saady-lozon







Gaza could be the Monaco of the Middle East.  Billions have been squandered in that shithole with no end in sight.  Want it to stop being a shithole?  Get rid of the extremist assholes who run it.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 9, 2017)

westwall said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > When will those Zionists in Israel help free the captive Palestinians from this Gaza concentration camp by finding an incentive to offer the Arab countries to grant their Palestinians a right of return?
> ...



First Arafat & now Hamas.  No Monaco in the Middle East for Gaza.  Palestinians will be Palestinians regardless of what opportunities Israel gives them.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 9, 2017)

westwall said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > When will those Zionists in Israel help free the captive Palestinians from this Gaza concentration camp by finding an incentive to offer the Arab countries to grant their Palestinians a right of return?
> ...


Exactly. Go a few miles noth and you have the resorts of Tel Aviv where tourists arrive from all over the world.   Gaza is a violent shithole everyone avoids unless you have a death wish.


----------



## louie888 (Apr 9, 2017)

westwall said:


> Gaza could be the Monaco of the Middle East.  Billions have been squandered in that shithole with no end in sight.


It's the largest concentration camp our world has ever known. They prisoners there are bombed regularly by today's nazis. Hitler's nazis never even did that shit.



westwall said:


> Want it to stop being a shithole?  Get rid of the extremist assholes who run it.


HUGE BINGO! Well done, west.

The extremists who run it call themselves Jewish and need to either get the hell out of there or learn to live in peace with the native people of that region. Just like everyfuckinbody else on this planet!

Anyone who supports anything else, simply does not support peace, let alone very basic human rights.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 9, 2017)

louie888 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza could be the Monaco of the Middle East.  Billions have been squandered in that shithole with no end in sight.
> ...


What color is the sky in your world?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 10, 2017)

louie888 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza could be the Monaco of the Middle East.  Billions have been squandered in that shithole with no end in sight.
> ...



Gaza and Palestinian Leadership: The More It Changes, the More it Gets Worse | The Huffington Post

Then as Gaza’s economy began to worsen almost as quickly as the Palestinian Authority’s corruption level grew higher, fed up Gazans finally voted the PA out - and the Islamist terrorist organization Hamas into power.

Anyone who expected Hamas to do a better job for the Gazan population was soon sadly disappointed. A Sunni Muslim Brotherhood affiliate, Hamas remains fanatically resolved to destroy Israel and to murder millions of Jews in the process. It quickly began feeding on the mega millions of United Nations, American and other foreign aid shipped in for Gaza’s refugee millions. For example, rather than use shipments of cement coming in from Israel and elsewhere to build homes and schools for Palestinians, Hamas used them for the network of terror attack tunnels they began boring into Israel.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Don't use foreign aid to better the lives of your people.  Use it in attempts to annihilate Israel at the expense of your own people.  It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Attempting to break Israel's blockade (an act of war by Israel) is equivalent to attempting to annihiliate Israel?  Think before you answer.


----------



## westwall (Apr 10, 2017)

louie888 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza could be the Monaco of the Middle East.  Billions have been squandered in that shithole with no end in sight.
> ...









Which planet do you live on again?  It bears no resemblance to this planet that we live on, so which alien planet do you live on?


----------



## Shusha (Apr 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Attempting to break Israel's blockade (an act of war by Israel) is equivalent to attempting to annihiliate Israel?



Hamas' goal is to annihilate Israel.  Thus, the ultimate purpose of the smuggling tunnels -- not just to "break the blockade".  If all they wanted was an end to the blockade, they just have to stop attacking Israel.  Why don't they?  Oh yeah, because that isn't actually the goal.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Attempting to break Israel's blockade (an act of war by Israel) is equivalent to attempting to annihiliate Israel?
> ...




Israel have always had a blockade on Palestinians in Gaza.  The Israelis will maintain a blockade on Gaza, the WB and East Jerusalem and will control the borders, air space and territorial sea regardless of whether the Palestinians resist the blockade or remain passive. The blockade was implemented before any attacks.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I call bullshit.  The rocket attacks began in April of 2001 and continue.  When are you asserting that the blockade began?  And what are you defining as the blockade?


----------



## louie888 (Apr 10, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Israel's agents fired rockets? Not shocked!


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 10, 2017)

Shame on those Zionists for creating this Palestinian concentration camp.  When will Israel ever learn from the surrounding Arab countries how to deal with Palestinians?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/gaza-you-dont-know-beautiful-saady-lozon


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2017)

Yawn.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Yawn.



And then we have Monte.  Bitch, bitch, bitch about Israel's treatment of Palestinians & yet never a word about Arab countries treatment of Palestinians.  Oh Israel, when will you ever learn how to please Monte?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 12, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn.
> ...



This is the Israel/Palestine forum, correct?  What do other countries have to do with I/P?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 12, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Everything when we are referring to surrounding Arab countries in relation to Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 12, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Another of your goofy conspiracy theories!

Not surprised.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 13, 2017)

montelatici said:


> This is the Israel/Palestine forum, correct?  What do other countries have to do with I/P?



Ironic from the guy who keeps bringing up South Africa.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 13, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > This is the Israel/Palestine forum, correct?  What do other countries have to do with I/P?
> ...


Perhaps he does so because the South African model is directly relevant to this conflict and how it could be ultimately resolved.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 13, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Actually, the circumstances are far different and the pointless "South African" references bear no relevance. 

It's actually comical that the convert / Jew hating cabal seizes upon these goofy slogans without understanding them.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



So true.  But what fun to play with him.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> When will those Zionists in Israel help free the captive Palestinians from this Gaza concentration camp by finding an incentive to offer the Arab countries to grant their Palestinians a right of return?
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/gaza-you-dont-know-beautiful-saady-lozon


Dang! Looks just like a "concentration camp"!


----------



## Shusha (Apr 13, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Whether I agree with that or not, if SA can be brought up in this discussion as relevant, then certainly the discussion of how other countries treat Palestinians is relevant to I/P.  Point made.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



How would it be relevant to this forum to discuss how Chile treats Palestinians?  Or how Lebanon treats Palestinians?  The Palestinians are only native to Palestine.  How other countries treat the Palestinians is simply not relevant to how they are treated in their native land.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 13, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Well, for that matter, how is it relevant to this forum how the white xtian South Africans treated the blacks?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 13, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Very few of today's Palestinians have any ancient roots to the land.  And most of them that do are of Jewish bloodlines.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2017)

All the Palestinians have roots in the land.  More than the Jews from Europe.  The Palestinians may have Jewish bloodlines, so did Jesus Christ.  But they converted to Christianity and then most to Islam.  So they are no longer Jews, as Judaism is a religion.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 13, 2017)

montelatici said:


> All the Palestinians have roots in the land.  More than the Jews from Europe.  The Palestinians may have Jewish bloodlines, so did Jesus Christ.  But they converted to Christianity and then most to Islam.  So they are no longer Jews, as Judaism is a religion.



".... because I say so."


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 14, 2017)

The overwhelming majority of today's Palestinians are just squatters on Israel's land with no titles or deeds whatsoever to the land they stole, now for generations.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2017)

The squatters are the Europeans.  The Palestinians have titles and deeds to their lands, they also have the keys to the homes that were stolen from them.  After all, the European Jews came from Europe to steal the land from the people already living there, who were overwhelmingly Christians and Muslims. The deeds are there, it's just that the Jews steal the land anyway.

*"Ottoman-era deed saves Palestinian village in West Bank"*

*Ottoman-era deed saves Palestinian village in West Bank*


----------



## Hollie (Apr 14, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The squatters are the Europeans.  The Palestinians have titles and deeds to their lands, they also have the keys to the homes that were stolen from them.  After all, the European Jews came from Europe to steal the land from the people already living there, who were overwhelmingly Christians and Muslims. The deeds are there, it's just that the Jews steal the land anyway.
> 
> *"Ottoman-era deed saves Palestinian village in West Bank"*
> 
> *Ottoman-era deed saves Palestinian village in West Bank*



Actually, the squatters are the Arab-Moslem land thieves.

Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority

Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 14, 2017)

Ottoman's did not recognize a Palestine or Palestinian, yet Monte keeps repeating this lie.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2017)

Tell it to the Turkish Government who manage the archives.

"The Ottoman archives represent a premier contribution of Turkish people to the world history and heritage. They hold the key to the fair resolution of many ethic and national struggles raging today from Bosnia in Balkans to Armenia and Azerbaijan in Caucuses and from Crimea to Palestine and Kuwait in Middle East." 


Ottoman Archives


----------



## Hollie (Apr 14, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Tell it to the Turkish Government who manage the archives.
> 
> "The Ottoman archives represent a premier contribution of Turkish people to the world history and heritage. They hold the key to the fair resolution of many ethic and national struggles raging today from Bosnia in Balkans to Armenia and Azerbaijan in Caucuses and from Crimea to Palestine and Kuwait in Middle East."
> 
> ...



Pal'istan was recognition of a geographic area. You and a few others still have this notion of an invented "country of Pal'istan" that existed only in your fantasies.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 14, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



So, we can agree the invented "country of Pal'istan" that you and a select few others insist actually existed is simply nonsensical.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Tell it to the Turkish Government who manage the archives.
> ...



So true.  And most of the native inhabitants of this region of "Palestine" --- WERE JEWS.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 18, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Judean, possibly; Jewish European and North african colonists, not so much.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 18, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Nope. Judeans, Edomites, Canaanites, etc. Their religions changed over time, however.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 19, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Today's Palestinians are predominantly squatters on the land with no titles or deeds to it whatsoever.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



The Palestinians have the deeds to their lands, the European Zionists are the invaders, colonizers and hence the squatters.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 19, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Tell it to the Turkish Government who manage the archives.
> 
> "The Ottoman archives represent a premier contribution of Turkish people to the world history and heritage. They hold the key to the fair resolution of many ethic and national struggles raging today from Bosnia in Balkans to Armenia and Azerbaijan in Caucuses and from Crimea to Palestine and Kuwait in Middle East."
> 
> ...


Indeed, there are the ottoman archives, and the British archives. UNWRA has archives as does the UNCCP.

The Palestinian Land Society has been compiling records.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 20, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Largely thanks to the Zionist colonists' seizure of Palestine's archives and records which are now, of course, sealed for "the security of the state of Israel", there's a surprise.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 20, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Actually, you're wrong, as usual.

The Ottoman land records identify major land owners as absentee owners from Egypt and Syria showing that the Arab-Moslem squatters, colonizers are your invented "Pal'istanians"


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 21, 2017)

No titles, no deeds, no land ownership.  Israel should send the squatters back home.  Problem is no surrounding Arab country will grant their Palestinians a right of return.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 21, 2017)

Complete titles and deeds showing over 90% of the land was owned by Christians and Muslims and was stolen by the colonizing Jews.  The colonizing Jew squatters should just go back to where they came from in Europe.  The problem is, the Europeans don't want them back. They know the Jew mentality.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 21, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Complete titles and deeds showing over 90% of the land was owned by Christians and Muslims and was stolen by the colonizing Jews.  The colonizing Jew squatters should just go back to where they came from in Europe.  The problem is, the Europeans don't want them back. They know the Jew mentality.



Don't mind Monte.  He can't breed.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 21, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Complete titles and deeds showing over 90% of the land was owned by Christians and Muslims and was stolen by the colonizing Jews.  The colonizing Jew squatters should just go back to where they came from in Europe.  The problem is, the Europeans don't want them back. They know the Jew mentality.
> ...



That's a new one.  We Catholics tend to breed quite a lot, actually.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 21, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



How do ya like that, a Catholic who supports Middle East terrorists killing us infidels all over the world?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



I support the Palestinian freedom fighters (especially the Christians) and despise the Muslim and Jewish terrorists.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



"Palestinian freedom fighters"  Don't that beat all?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...




 ....and calls those who have been successful in clensing  Christians from Bethlehem "freedom fighters".


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Don't mind Monte.  He can't breed.




Well, not yet, anyway.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 22, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



So called Christians like him would prefer Sharia law for us Americans.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



It's all a big charade as far as I'm concerned.

You might as well have a poster claiming to be black constantly promoting David Duke.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh, my. Those _Poor, oppressed Pal'istanians_*™*

If only UNRWA, dedicated to maintaining the fraud of an invented people with an invented national identity, would give them more money. 
*


Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says*

*Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says*

*Gaza Strip’s Islamist rulers have $1 billion stashed away; only the Islamic State with $2 billion has a fatter wallet*

*Hamas is the second richest terror group in the world, with finances of around $1 billion, according to a report published by Forbes Israel this week listing the top 10 wealthiest terror *


----------



## louie888 (Apr 22, 2017)

LOL, the Jews at Forbes said so? Please, tell us more; I'll grab a snack.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 22, 2017)

louie888 said:


> LOL, the Jews at Forbes said so? Please, tell us more; I'll grab a snack.



Grab a falafel, Abdul.


----------



## louie888 (Apr 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Sharia law is not coming to America and you prefer the highly racist noahide laws which are already mentioned in US law..


----------



## Hollie (Apr 22, 2017)

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Wrong thread, Abdul.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 22, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, the Jews at Forbes said so? Please, tell us more; I'll grab a snack.
> ...




Didn't it try to claim it was Jewish when it first arrived?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 22, 2017)

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Have you all noticed how Israel's enemies are also our USA enemies?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 14, 2017)

Shame on you Zionists for allowing this to happen to Palestinians.

Most Beautiful Places in Gaza


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yep. 24 hours to get in a boat and napalm it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## montelatici (Jul 14, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



The only reason most are enemies of the U.S. is because they provide Israel arms and financing to murder Palestinians. They would be our best allies if we did not fund the slaughter of Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 14, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Such silly piffle. Our best allies are those nations (predominantly western nations) with which we share common values, political ideologies and similar histories.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 14, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Aha. So let me get this straight.  USA should dump support for Israel & give it to the Palestinians who will love our Western democracy & make endless contributions to the world for peace.  Right Monte?  Heh Heh!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 14, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Like bombing civilians.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 14, 2017)

Oh, my. Those "Poor, Oppressed Arab-Moslem Welfare Cheats".

*US Professor Amazed at Wealth in Gaza City; Notes 900 Mosques, Only 2 Libraries*

US Professor Amazed at Wealth in Gaza City; Notes 900 Mosques, Only 2 Libraries

A professor at the Jackson School of International Studies at the University of Washington in Seattle visited Gaza City for six hours a few weeks ago, and he was astonished that after reading years of propaganda about how poverty stricken Gazans are, they really aren’t.



900 mosques, (i.e. Islamic terrorist war planning centers), and two libraries. Not surprising that kuffar welfare dollars are spent on mosques where hatred for the kuffar finds a willing, vacant-minded audience.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Oh, my. Those "Poor, Oppressed Arab-Moslem Welfare Cheats".
> 
> *US Professor Amazed at Wealth in Gaza City; Notes 900 Mosques, Only 2 Libraries*
> 
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 18, 2017)

A rocket missile base to kill Israeli's is the thanks the Palestinians give to Israel for granting their demand for a Jew free Gaza. And now they want more from Israel. It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 18, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> A rocket missile base to kill Israeli's is the thanks the Palestinians give to Israel for granting their demand for a Jew free Gaza. And now they want more from Israel. It's called Palestinian mentality.


After you take down the wall they are locked behind and leave their land, they will be fine.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 18, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Now you are getting it. Heh, Heh!


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > A rocket missile base to kill Israeli's is the thanks the Palestinians give to Israel for granting their demand for a Jew free Gaza. And now they want more from Israel. It's called Palestinian mentality.
> ...



Oh now I get it.  You see you Zionists, before 1948 there was peace from Palestinians toward the Jews in the land.

1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## louie888 (Jul 18, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


The jews provoked this by attempting to take the temple mount.

Next.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > A rocket missile base to kill Israeli's is the thanks the Palestinians give to Israel for granting their demand for a Jew free Gaza. And now they want more from Israel. It's called Palestinian mentality.
> ...



Be really clear, here, Louie, who has to leave what land.  The Jewish people (all of them) have left Gaza and they are NOT fine.  

Also be clear what you mean when you say "take down the wall".


----------



## louie888 (Jul 18, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Be really clear, here, Louie, who has to leave what land. The Jewish people (all of them) have left Gaza and they are NOT fine.


All the ones who cannot live in peace should leave Palestine for their true homelands in Europe.

The wall that creates the largest concentration camp on earth (GAZA) where the zionists routinely bomb children in the middle of the night.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Be really clear, here, Louie, who has to leave what land. The Jewish people (all of them) have left Gaza and they are NOT fine.
> ...



Is this the nonsense you are taught at your madrassah?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Be really clear, here, Louie, who has to leave what land. The Jewish people (all of them) have left Gaza and they are NOT fine.
> ...



LMAO with Louie.  If the Zionists are "routinely bombing Gaza children in the middle of the night" wouldn't they all be dead by now?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 18, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Murdering 490 children is not enough for the murderous Hasbara shill.

*Israel-Gaza conflict: 50-day war by numbers*
The latest conflict has left more than 2,200 people dead, mostly civilians

Wednesday 27 August 2014 10:15 BST
2,139 people, most of them civilians, including more than 490 children, have been killed in Gaza since Israel launched Operation Protective Edge on 8 July.

Israel-Gaza conflict: 50-day war by numbers: 2,139 Palestinians dead


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 18, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



I suspect that in his comatose state, he has, ummm, "episodes" that present themselves as reality.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Islamic terrorism carries consequences.



PMW Bulletins

PA official glorifies Martyrdom: "Our child Martyrs, Allah willing, are birds in Paradise” - PMW Bulletins

*PA official glorifies Martyrdom: "Our child Martyrs, Allah willing, are birds in Paradise” *


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 18, 2017)

*OUTSTANDING POST! *And which of you Zionists said Monte is an imbecile? What better proof that every time Palestinians kill one or more Israeli's, Israel will retaliate. And then there will always be far more dead Palestinians than Israeli's for the Pali's & their supporters like Monte & Louie to bitch about. It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 18, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> *OUTSTANDING POST! *And which of you Zionists said Monte is an imbecile? What better proof that every time Palestinians kill one or more Israeli's, Israel will retaliate. And then there will always be far more dead Palestinians than Israeli's for the Pali's & their supporters like Monte & Louie to bitch about. It's called Palestinian mentality.



Thanks for proving that you enjoy the murder of children.  It's called the Jew mentality.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 18, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > *OUTSTANDING POST! *And which of you Zionists said Monte is an imbecile? What better proof that every time Palestinians kill one or more Israeli's, Israel will retaliate. And then there will always be far more dead Palestinians than Israeli's for the Pali's & their supporters like Monte & Louie to bitch about. It's called Palestinian mentality.
> ...



Oh Monte, what are we to do with you?  The bottom line is so simple.  Perhaps even you might someday understand.  If you don't want dead Palestinians, the Palestinians must end the rocket missiles & stop killing any Israeli's.  Get it yet?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## louie888 (Jul 18, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> If you don't want dead Palestinians, the Palestinians must end the rocket missiles...


Wow, you don't get it.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 18, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



When Israeli Jews stop oppressing the non-Jews under their control, The non-Jews will stop resisting.  Get it?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 18, 2017)

montelatici said:


> ...When Israeli Jews stop oppressing the non-Jews under their control, The non-Jews will stop resisting.  Get it?


Then the Israelis must fix it, by escorting Muslim Gazans and Muslim West Bankers to the East Bank of the Jordan, so that they will no longer be under Israeli control.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


When you emerge from your coma, you still won't get it. 

The Islamic terrorists in Gaza'istan and Fatah'istan aren't "resisting" anything. They're simply being prevented from fulfilling the writ of their fascist ideology.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 18, 2017)

Kondor3 said:


> Then the Israelis must fix it, by escorting Muslim Gazans and Muslim West Bankers to the East Bank of the Jordan, so that they will no longer be under Israeli control.


It's your blatant, no holds barred approach to ethnic cleansing that is truly impressive.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 18, 2017)

Kondor3 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ...When Israeli Jews stop oppressing the non-Jews under their control, The non-Jews will stop resisting.  Get it?
> ...



Good luck on that.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Otherwise, the Israeli first-world society will grow while the Islamic terrorist retrogrades will receive less and less welfare to maintain their status as an invented people with an invented national identity. 

Islamistan will simply wither and die. A fitting end.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Otherwise, the Israeli first-world society will grow while the Islamic terrorist retrogrades will receive less and less welfare to maintain their status as an invented people with an invented national identity.


Maybe, the Israeli terrorist retrogrades will receive less and less welfare from the US to maintain their status as an invented people with an invented national identity.



Hollie said:


> Islamistan will simply wither and die. A fitting end.


Funny how Jews have been around for so much longer than the Muslims, yet the Muslims have grown to have nearly 2 billion followers and have many nations where their rich traditions can be seen, while we have next to nothing. I know that pisses you off, but it is what it is.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Otherwise, the Israeli first-world society will grow while the Islamic terrorist retrogrades will receive less and less welfare to maintain their status as an invented people with an invented national identity.
> ...



Muhammedans and their "rich traditions". Although, I disagree with the description within the linked article of "ISIS sickos". ISIS, as with the holy warriors of other gee-had groups are simply pious Muhammud (swish) worshippers who know their Koranology and sunnah, and who are following the books to the letter.



Chilling 'bill of sale' document reveals how ISIS sickos sold captured women as sex slaves in liberated city of Mosul

TRADED LIKE CATTLE 

*ISIS sickos sold captured women as sex slaves in Mosul reveals chilling ‘bill of sale’ document detailing their vital stats.*


The "rich history" of Islamic fascism.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


And jews are in the middle of child sex rings, kiddie snuff films and white slavery in general, but what on earth does that have to do with *Life In Gaza Concentration Camp?*


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



I knew my post would leave you stuttering and mumbling. You're just so helpless without cartoons to cut and paste or posts of others to plagiarize.

Otherwise, tell us of the "rich traditions" you muhammedans have brought to humanity. 

How many Muhamnedans have you muhammedans slaughtered across Iraq and Syria?

Yeah, that's rich.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Otherwise, tell us of the "rich traditions" you muhammedans have brought to humanity.


Again, I know they don't teach history at your temple, but...

The Rich Traditions of Arabic Poetry


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Otherwise, tell us of the "rich traditions" you muhammedans have brought to humanity.
> ...



Rich traditions of muhammedans

The sexually abused dancing boys of Afghanistan - BBC News


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Otherwise, tell us of the "rich traditions" you muhammedans have brought to humanity.
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 18, 2017)

Now lookie here you Zionists. Who among you can deny the worldly contributions of Averros, Avicenna & the Mu'tazilites to knowledge & peace in the 10th century AD? And now we have Palestinians to replace them. How wonderful, right Louie?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Otherwise, the Israeli first-world society will grow while the Islamic terrorist retrogrades will receive less and less welfare to maintain their status as an invented people with an invented national identity.
> ...



*Muslims have grown to have nearly 2 billion followers*

Besides oil, terrorism and misery, what do those Muslims export?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 18, 2017)

*Don't know how the topic of Gaza concentration camps isn't important enough. 

Don't know how the topic morphed to 10AD or Arab poetry from concentration camps. 

But the topic is LONG gone and can't be moderated anymore.  Closed.. *


----------

